# Game #38 (1/15): Miami Heat @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Monday January 15th 2007
7:00PM*









*Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA*




 Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J.Williams </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wade </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Kapono </td><td align="center" valign="top">U.Haslem </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Mourning </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *27.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *10.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.543*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Parker </td><td align="center" valign="top">K.Bryant </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Walton </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Cook </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Bynum </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *28*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *12.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.7*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">A.Walker </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Posey </td><td align="center" valign="top">D.Wright </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Doleac </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Quinn </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.8*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">R.Turiaf </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">V.Radmanovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Farmar </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Vujacic </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
​


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Saved for box score.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to redeem himself for the last he played against Miami on Christmas Day...it was a horrible game for everyone, but especially him. Shaq's out again so we need to score in the paint and get Zo in foul trouble. Wade will be Wade...he'll more than likely get his points, but if we can stop everyone else, then I don't care if he scores 60. I just want the victory. I think because it's in Los Angeles, the Lakers will be much better prepared for this one because for whatever reason, they are a MUCH better team at home than on the road.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

We need to play alot better than last game against Miami...enough said


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The crowd is gonna be crazy!!! I cant wait! Its on like donkey kongs shlong in a bong!:yay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a good game. Miami's won 4 straight games and you just know the Lakers are gonna want to redeem themselves after their poor showing in Miami on Christmas day. Especially Kobe. I have no doubt that he'll put on a show on monday.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Christmas Day was complete and utter embarassment. Practice the damn pick and roll so it will stick for one or two games. And no blaming the big man for allowing Wade to go off Kobe. Step up and take responsibility.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Wade is going to get 30 free throw attempts, be ready.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If he does get 30 free throws i hope the laker bigs make him pay for those attempts. Im tired of him getting silly little touch calls. If were gonna foul his *** then we should make sure they count for something and that he thinks twice about driving head first into out paint. I miss the good old days when Shaq would knock some silly pg or sg on his *** if he ventured into our paint.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It will be Kobes night to shine.

Lakers with the victory.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> If he does get 30 free throws i hope the laker bigs make him pay for those attempts. Im tired of him getting silly little touch calls. If were gonna foul his *** then we should make sure they count for something and that he thinks twice about driving head first into out paint. I miss the good old days when Shaq would knock some silly pg or sg on his *** if he ventured into our paint.


I agree, no ***** touch fouls, nail him hard if you're going be called for a foul when you don't even touch him anyway.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here's to hoping that D-Wade (, the refs,) and Mourning don't skeet skeet all over us.:cheers:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im going to be pumped at the game, No shaq, so bynum will be truely tested. I see a win tomm. Who steps up? My guess is the bench.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

revenge for the christmas game!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how is andrew going to be truly tested if there's no shaq?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This should be a good game. I think the Lakers will seek revenge, and the Heat are on a roll ever since Wade came back.

I, as well as everyone else, will be looking forward to Kobe/Wade, but I can't overlook the Walton/Kapono match-up either.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> If he does get 30 free throws i hope the laker bigs make him pay for those attempts. Im tired of him getting silly little touch calls. If were gonna foul his *** then we should make sure they count for something and that he thinks twice about driving head first into out paint.



*+ REP for life * even if that doesnt mean anything.


Im glad you said this, I hate for any other player to inflict pain on someone, but this is ridiculous. If Wade is going to drive and take advantage of the benefit he gets from the referee's, i would like to see him earn those free throws.

I hate the fact that our frontcourt barely makes contact with Wade and the guy kills us with freebies in return.

I would love to have a vet like Charles Oakley as of this point.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What I noticed from last game, was that Zo tought the young big men (Turiaf, Bynum, Cook) a thing or two about physical play. The Lakers need to establish tough, physical play against Zo if they want it to be close on the glass. Force fouls on him and take away the mid-range game from Haslem, and you guys may be set in the paint.

Taking away the permiter game from Wade, Williams, and Kapono is another story.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

a.y.h. said:


> revenge for the christmas game!


Ditto, just win baby! 

I dont think DWade is gonna get that many calls since he's playing @ the Staples. The refs are'nt gonna save him tonight!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wade debuting new jersey tonight!










:biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Wade debuting new jersey tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Wade debuting new jersey tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Wade debuting new jersey tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that jersey and sell it, I'm sure it will set league records:clap2:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

LOL nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha, that jersey is awesome.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Wade debuting new jersey tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl2: :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wade's new nickname shall now be the zebra


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> wade's new nickname shall now be the zebra


Mamba vs Zebra! Clash of the Titans!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Time for Vengeance, if the Lakers loose this one I am going on hunger strike for 10000 seconds.:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*



> Monday, Jan 15
> 
> In our Christmas Day debacle at Miami we were embarrassed as much by our own lack of mental and physical effort as by the Heat’s aggressive defense and penetrating offense. Dwayne Wade was able to score on our defense and create easy offensive opportunities for his teammates. We must do a better job of keeping Wade out of the paint. The Heat ran numerous pick and roll sets that we defended poorly and that opened the door for Wade to have a big game.
> 
> ...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hehe the phantom zebra. i don't dislike or hate him, but he is the top phantom zebra in the league no doubt!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think the key thing for the Lakers would be to keep the Kapono guy out of the 3 point line. Chase him out of 3 point line like the lakers did against Phoenix last playoff games.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Hahaha...gotta love that jersey!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that zebra jersey is awesome. i ll actually buy it!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers!!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this boooooooooooring grizzly/suns game is taking forever to end.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

afobisme said:


> this boooooooooooring grizzly/suns game is taking forever to end.



it's finally over...:clap: :clap:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

when two teams go for a combined 257 points, you'd think it'd be more exciting huh?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice start...wade shooting 2


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

afobisme said:


> when two teams go for a combined 257 points, you'd think it'd be more exciting huh?


:yay: u would think


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3/3 behind the arc...nice shooting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum in foul trouble again. two quick ones.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Turiaf is a very interesting character


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the two fouls called on wade imo were not fouls.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

and the march to the foul line begins for Wade....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#24 gave G.P. a step to the basket off the ball....G.P. almost ran to the basket...lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No matter how often I see it, I am still stunned whenever Wade gets to the FT line on one of his sissy flailing jobs. 

What the hell kind of man balls over when someone lightly touches him with one hand? He's flopped around 3 times now and gotten to the line on every one of them. One was a foul, I'll give him that. But the first foul on Bynum and the latest one were just complete BS.

God, I hate that aspect of his game. PLAY BASKETBALL! STAND UP LIKE A MAN!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG...Mo' Evans just got "Top 10'd!" (urgh)


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn it, get Radmanovich the **** outta here


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

33-29 Laker's...cook still in?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i really dont like wade...never did


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm getting tired of that wade lincoln commercial.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

nice alley!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

farmar for a "and 1" attempt


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i love the way farmar finishes around the basket.. he's really crafty.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, luke can't get a call.. don't mean to be a whiner, but he's been pounded a few times, and no calls..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

that fat piece of **** just did the shake...i would have taken his head off after that...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

home up 3 w/ 3mins left til' half...good game, thus far


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When will the Heat play the Sonics, I want to see Wade match up with Fortson.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Or we should put Mckie in there to injure Wade.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

_King of New York_ & the _King of Crunk _in the building tonight!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alot of Background chatter from the fans, tonight...lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

bcook and 17 points


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

home up 2 @ the half...I'm sure Heat coaching staff will have something for cook, so #24 should pick it up on the scoring


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> No matter how often I see it, I am still stunned whenever Wade gets to the FT line on one of his sissy flailing jobs.
> 
> What the hell kind of man balls over when someone lightly touches him with one hand? He's flopped around 3 times now and gotten to the line on every one of them. One was a foul, I'll give him that. But the first foul on Bynum and the latest one were just complete BS.
> 
> God, I hate that aspect of his game. PLAY BASKETBALL! STAND UP LIKE A MAN!


Demonstrating the inescapable irony of life, these complaints come from Kobe fans.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Or we should put Mckie in there to injure Wade.


Come on man, dont do that.
I wouldn't even wish injury on Raja..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> Come on man, dont do that.
> I wouldn't even wish injury on Raja..


I hate the floppers, no matter who they are, Wade, Ginobili, Raja Bell.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Demonstrating the inescapable irony of life, these complaints come from Kobe fans.


Kobe doesn't cheat to get Free Throws, he earns it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Demonstrating the inescapable irony of life, these complaints come from Kobe fans.


glad someone said it, I was thinking it....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh wade does flop a lot.. btw im not a huge kobe fan.

but jeez, he's got such a quick first step.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wade is outplaying kobe right now though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

afobisme said:


> wade is outplaying kobe right now though.


but the lakers are up by halftime. isnt that more important?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I love that camera view from the top...that's how I like it on the 2k7


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

am i the only who hates Udonis Haslem????


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

cook sounded like a sack of potatoe's hitting the floor


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> am i the only who hates Udonis Haslem????


LOL why? FTs?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

did smush take off from the free throw line?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> am i the only who hates Udonis Haslem????


i think so. how can you hate the guy? he's a solid player, plus he was the underdog who worked hard to make it to the NBA. i think he was a heavy set guy for a while and had to get rid of all that fat.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> did smush take off from the free throw line?


ahahah yeah that was pretty retarded. we were lucky to get the ball back.. i think he was kinda hurried because he was being trailed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

tonight the heat are getting more calls.. mourning isn't getting called for fouls, but yet he's getting foul calls.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Whats up with these refs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook doing EVERYTHING tonight..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking Referees, it is Lakers home game, the home team gets the benefit of a doubt.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Should be a good 4th qtr. I'm expecting the Kobe-Dwyane show.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought Walker was to fat to play...Laker's should have made a run w/ wade sitting, but Walker had other idea's

home up 3, start of the 4th


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice kick out by Kobe


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Walker is another Hammer head I dislike.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I thought Walker was to fat to play...Laker's should have made a run w/ wade sitting, but Walker had other idea's
> 
> home up 3, start of the 4th



walker is too fat to do anything


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

heat 29 free throw attempts, lakers 10, wade 11, hahaha

all you can do is laugh when the refs are like this, but seriously the lakers need to start nailing wade when he goes to the hoop, he should be hitting the floor hard everytime

If you are going to get called for fouls when you don't touch the guy at all, you might as punish him


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> heat 29 free throw attempts, lakers 10, wade 11, hahaha
> 
> all you can do is laugh when the refs are like this, but seriously the lakers need to start nailing wade when he goes to the hoop, he should be hitting the floor hard everytime
> 
> If you are going to get called for fouls when you don't touch the guy at all, you might as punish him


Amen to that. That is why we need Fortson.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

make that up one


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

farmar going to get it from phil for that pass


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Freaking Kobe, he should just attack, I am tired of getting team mates involved bull****. I like the Kobe who scores 81 points and attacks relentlessly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hate the HEAT


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, why do so many people hate walker?

he's like a ballerina basketball player.. and when he pouts, he looks like a baby. i think he's pretty funn, don't hate him at all.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Freaking Kobe, he should just attack, I am tired of getting team mates involved bull****. I like the Kobe who scores 81 points and attacks relentlessly.


i like the new kobe better... even though he doesn't look as good.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what did Mo' just create in mid-air?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I see why Kobe just shoots jumpers now. Every time he goes for a layup he gets mugged and never gets the call.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe got mugged on the last drive and no foul was called, then Walker hits a 3 at the other end.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would love to be a sniper, so that i can shoot the referees.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man walker is funny.. i remember that quote that steve mentioned too. the "why do you shoot so many 3's" answer.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice move by Kobe, to bad he missed the shot though.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wade didn't really make an offensive foul.. now they are giving us calls. eh, damn refs... just call it fair damnit.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm amazed @ why the laker's don't do this on the road?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It is like the subway commercial."I totally blew up in the first half, it wasn't even close, that's why I am going to punish the other team without any reason in the second half, this fresh moment is brought to you by subway"


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

that was definately not an offensive foul. Nice defense by posey but Kobe still hit the shot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nice W for you guys. looked like an exciting game.

im just happy no more late night basketabll for awhile. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke was TOTALLY fouled but didn't get any calls. this has happened to him all game long. ehhh.

game isn't over yet gio, about 45 sec to play and a 2 point game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

J' will gave it up w/ no vasoline...congrats on the win!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what do u mean? it's a 2 point game with 46.5 seconds to play.. not over yet.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Contact all over the Lakers but no foul and it's in OT.. blah


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a foul


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Ot


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

bad refs ruin it for the fans. then again this game is "closer" due to their reffing, so i guess they want this.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

you see! those are the type of plays that piss me off! If that were Wade driving with 5 secs left they would have called it! Bull****!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Kobe wants to win it @ the line??


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

NBA is getting really ugly... really ugly....thanks to the officials... 3 blind mice... Jason Kidd couldn't have said it better...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I would love to kill those blind mice.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How can you justify Kobe going to the line once.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, seriously.. this is quite insane. not as bad as the finals vs. the mavs, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe cant buy a foul


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't think i've ever been this angry about the officiating (concerning a laker game)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

dont worry guys, the lakers git the W. trust me


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

I would love to shove a basketball up the mice's "@#%"


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

<font color="red">ignorant..</font>


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I cant believe kobe has only one FT attempt.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

amazing, they take wade off kobe and then kobe finally gets a call.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Theonee said:


> ...


If the officiating can be better, I wouldn't mind even if Stu And David Stern be replaced by two donkeys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Theonee said:


> ....


stu is black


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Smush with the clutch steal( not new) and 2 clutch FTs wow, this is new baby haha Lakers up by 5


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They better close this one out before this pathetic referees screw us of another win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice job tonight by most of the players.. Kobe with a 25 pt 8 dime game, Cook had a double double (25 pts, 10 boards, 4 dimes, 3 blocks)


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

A good win before the road trip baby!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seattle is a dangerous team, next.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good game guys. this cook guy did well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cook is stepping up.. i was against signing him to an extension at 4 million/year (i think it was?)... but i think he's worth it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game! refs suck! Good evening..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> good game guys. this cook guy did well.


yeah, he plays well 1,2 times a month haha


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

a great win on MLK day!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> yeah, he plays well 1,2 times a month haha


oh, is he one of those Antoine Walker types? LOL

i dunno about Cook, but Walkers ratio is *3/10 *(3 good games, 10 horrendous games)


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> oh, is he one of those Antoine Walker types? LOL
> 
> i dunno about Cook, but Walkers ratio is *3/10 *(3 good games, 10 horrendous games)


haha nah, im just kidding, after Lamar went out Cookie is very solid with his shooting


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> haha nah, im just kidding, after Lamar went out *Cookie* is very solid with his shooting


that is by far the sexiest nickname in the NBA.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cook doesn't get enough of a chance.. that's why.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> that is by far the sexiest nickname in the NBA.


Damn, are you a girl?:biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg.. was 8 vs. 5 out there? Damn! I was really really thankful to get the W because of those stupid refs... can Kobe not buy a foul? Anyone know how many FTs Kobe had at this time last year compared to this year?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Damn, are you a girl?:biggrin:


naw man, just messing around. LOL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Great game! refs suck! Good evening..


werent you the one complaing about how you want the whistle to be swallowed at the end of games?...I thought you would be happy with this one. Wade had 4 ft's the entire second half and ot, and Heat had zero in ot as a team

I guess nothing is good enough:biggrin: 

anyway, it was a great game. Congrats, and Kobe was amazing at the end there


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

With all that Wade statistic in the NBA.. how come the US still cannot win Basketball world championship? 

The truth is.. Wade's game is suited for the NBA only - thanks to the new rules.

Don't compare Wade to Magic, Magic belongs to the "Dream Team"..enough said.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

eh good thing thats over....now lets worry bout dem spurs weds..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> werent you the one complaing about how you want the whistle to be swallowed at the end of games?...I thought you would be happy with this one. Wade had 4 ft's the entire second half and ot, and Heat had zero in ot as a team
> 
> I guess nothing is good enough:biggrin:
> 
> anyway, it was a great game. Congrats, and Kobe was amazing at the end there


Nope. Read my post again bro. I never said i wanted the refs to swallow their whistles. I said that Wade gets tic tac fouls at the end of games and the refs call it for him yet Kobe cant buy a foul when the game is on the line. That Kobe drive at the end of the game proved my point perfectly. He got fouled by Haslem but there was no whistle. If that were Wade in the same situation he most likely would have gotten the call. Oh and did it ever occur to you that maybe wade didnt get any calls in the second half and ot because Kobe and the rest of the Laker locked him up defensively?? Anyways cant complain because we got the win. great game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

AliG said:


> With all that Wade statistic in the NBA.. how come the US still cannot win Basketball world championship?
> 
> The truth is.. Wade's game is suited for the NBA only - thanks to the new rules.


oh no you didnt....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was watching most of this game at work...then with 45 seconds left in the 4th quarter, my manager came and turned the TV off and wouldn't let me turn it back on...about 20 minutes later, I found out the Lakers won...

Screw my manager, but go Lakers! Big victory.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I was watching most of this game at work...then with 45 seconds left in the 4th quarter, my manager came and turned the TV off and wouldn't let me turn it back on...about 20 minutes later, I found out the Lakers won...
> 
> Screw my manager, but go Lakers! Big victory.


lol Where do you work at? :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> lol Where do you work at? :biggrin:


Best Buy. Normally, the managers don't care because the store is closed, anyway. But he wanted to get out early and he knew the Laker game would keep me somewhat occupied, so he turned it off. 

It's the first time a manager has done that to me. Usually, if there's only a couple of minutes, they won't mind and they'll tell me to at least clean up around where I'm watching, but this time, he just straight up turned the TV off and just walked away.

Oh well, I'm just happy the Lakers got the victory.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Search all of my posts. You will not see any excuses or whining made from my part. Having said that, this game was horribly officiated. Absolutely ****ing awful. If not for this, I believe that the Lakers win in much more convincing fashion. After Kobe got a technical for voicing his displeasure and the crowd about rioted, the refs finally started throwing LA a few bones. Then the officiating went back to sucking. Doug pointed this out rightfully so. Kobe deserved a lot more than 3 FTs this game. I think his verbal abuse of the refs over the years has caught up to him. He is the toughest officiated superstar in the league. When poor Luke got gangtackled, I knew for sure that this game was bull****. Oh yeah, WE WON! Cook exploded as he is prone to do. Despite Smush's subpar shooting percentage, he played excellent IMO. His defense (esp. sc.&roll), effort, concentration, and overall confidence has been so much better these past few weeks. You have to be proud of the guy. Evans, Luke, Bynum, etc. Everyone contributed. Kobe again did a good job of letting the offense come to him, save a few ridiculous shots. As we all know and saw tonight, a good number of those ridiculous shots go in. And when the refs allowed the Lakers to play defense, Kobe (with the help of his teammates) did a solid job on Wade.

This team is getting better. They are not to the point where they go off on a huge winning streak like the Suns, Mavs, Spurs... The Lakers will get to this point through experience. If Phil is truly a miracle worker, it will happen this season. Remember the improvement after the All-Star break last season? Is it that far fetched to think that with key players coming back from injury, that the same sort of improvement is probable? If so, this team is going to rule some ***.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Search all of my posts. You will not see any excuses or whining made from my part. Having said that, this game was horribly officiated. Absolutely ****ing awful. If not for this, I believe that the Lakers win in much more convincing fashion. After Kobe got a technical for voicing his displeasure and the crowd about rioted, the refs finally started throwing LA a few bones. Then the officiating went back to sucking. Doug pointed this out rightfully so. Kobe deserved a lot more than 3 FTs this game. I think his verbal abuse of the refs over the years has caught up to him. He is the toughest officiated superstar in the league. When poor Luke got gangtackled, I knew for sure that this game was bull****. Oh yeah, WE WON! Cook exploded as he is prone to do. Despite Smush's subpar shooting percentage, he played excellent IMO. His defense (esp. sc.&roll), effort, concentration, and overall confidence has been so much better these past few weeks. You have to be proud of the guy. Evans, Luke, Bynum, etc. Everyone contributed. Kobe again did a good job of letting the offense come to him, save a few ridiculous shots. As we all know and saw tonight, a good number of those ridiculous shots go in. And when the refs allowed the Lakers to play defense, Kobe (with the help of his teammates) did a solid job on Wade.
> 
> This team is getting better. They are not to the point where they go off on a huge winning streak like the Suns, Mavs, Spurs... The Lakers will get to this point through experience. If Phil is truly a miracle worker, it will happen this season. Remember the improvement after the All-Star break last season? Is it that far fetched to think that with key players coming back from injury, that the same sort of improvement is probable? If so, this team is going to rule some ***.


Well said.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/games/20070115/MIALAL/recap.html

wade said he had a step on kobe... i might be bias here, but as i remember it, he was pretty well covered.

edit: okay i saw the replay, wade had no choice but to pass.. andrew had rotated over and kobe already had him covered.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> They are not to the point where they go off on a huge winning streak like the Suns, Mavs, Spurs...


Best Case Scenario Timeline:

Jan. Odom comes back
Jan. Kwame comes back
Jan-Feb. Lakers go 7-1 on road trip
Feb. Arenas Wins All-star MVP
Mar-Apl. Lakers go on 17 game winning steak
Apr. Lakers finish season 59-23
Apr. Steve Nash Wins MVP  (kobe second, Arenas Third)
May. Lakers make it to the conference Finals
May-Jun. Lakers beat the living snott out of Nash...uh and Suns and advance to the Finals
Jun. Lakers win series against Wizards 4-2
Jun. Kobe Wins Finals MVP

(It's Good To Dream)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cookie cutter coming through nicely tonight, and D'ing up! That was a nice change for sure.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

screw that, a lakers/heat series is probably what all the NBA executives want. i bet it will be the highest ratted series of all time if all players are healthy.

i would personally want to see a lakers/heat finals (as a laker fan), that would be such a badass series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> screw that, a lakers/heat series is probably what all the NBA executives want. i bet it will be the highest ratted series of all time if all players are healthy.
> 
> i would personally want to see a lakers/heat finals (as a laker fan), that would be such a badass series.


If the refs let BOTH teams play, absolutely. Both Lakers and Heat fans would not want to watch an NBA Finals series decided at the free throw line. David Stern has got some serious patching up to do, because these bull**** rules and horribly inconsistent refs are getting way out of hand.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

"Fans are getting antsy, Wade gets a tiny bump and he gets a call, while the Lakers are being hammered and could not get any"

-Steve Kerr

Im glad someone finally said it last night.


Also at the end of the game, Wade had the balls to give the refs death stares as if the referees were bias towards the Lakers and helped the Lakers win the game.

Man, Wade get the eff outta here.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> "Fans are getting antsy, Wade gets a tiny bump and he gets a call, while the Lakers are being hammered and could not get any"
> 
> -Steve Kerr
> 
> ...


Wade is the only guy who ever stares at refs.... 

he got 4 ft's the entire second half and ot. The heat as a team got zero in ot. He felt it was a charge at the end of regulation (close play on that no call) and felt the Heat should of had a shot at the end of regulation for the win

hell, I bet you dont get on Kobe when he stares and does all that stuff with the refs (which he does). Wade felt some calls didnt go the Heats way at the end- while you may not agree, its the NBA- all the stars complain about calls- Kobe/Lebron/Wade/AI ext, you name them, they stare down the refs at times


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> screw that, a lakers/heat series is probably what *all the NBA executives want.* i bet it will be the highest ratted series of all time if all players are healthy.
> 
> i would personally want to see a lakers/heat finals (as a laker fan), that would be such a badass series.


Nope. All the NBA executives want a Lakers vs. Cavs match-up where they will give LeBron the 'Wade' treatment to almost ensore a championship for Lebron. The Best series will be the Lakers vs. Wizards. It won't be as hyped as a Cavs match-up, but there will be no bias between the two stars so they're free to put on a show for the fans: a seven game series for sure. The most *Watched *and* 'What The ****!'* finals will be Lakers vs. Knicks of course. Fans will sit and watch the game while the world ends and hell freezes before their eyes.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Also at the end of the game, Wade had the balls to give the refs death stares as if the referees were bias towards the Lakers and helped the Lakers win the game.
> 
> Man, Wade get the eff outta here.


Yep, Wade did give death stares; but you know good and well that Kobe has frequently caused heart failure with his death stares at the refs:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade is the only guy who ever stares at refs....
> 
> he got 4 ft's the entire second half and ot. The heat as a team got zero in ot. He felt it was a charge at the end of regulation (close play on that no call) and felt the Heat should of had a shot at the end of regulation for the win
> 
> hell, I bet you dont get on Kobe when he stares and does all that stuff with the refs (which he does). Wade felt some calls didnt go the Heats way at the end- while you may not agree, its the NBA- all the stars complain about calls- Kobe/Lebron/Wade/AI ext, you name them, they stare down the refs at times



Ok...and he shot like 40 free throws the first half...please Wade gets all this ****ing calls...the refs really dont give kobe as much as they use too..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wade is a cry baby. I didnt belive it until last night. He got mad cuz he blew the last play. He needs to mature.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I always thought Dwane Wade is an "artificial" superstar. Most of the time he simply drives to the basket and expects a call, and he gets most of the calls. Last Final if not because of the ridiculous calls, there was no way that pathetic team could beat Dallas Mavericks, probably no chance even get to the Final. Seriously, I do NOT respect Dwane Wade at all. That's why Heat's record is so bad when Shaq is out. That's why Wade couldn't bring ultimate victory to the USA basketball team whenever playing international game, not NBA game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> he got 4 ft's the entire second half and ot. The heat as a team got zero in ot.


Come on, you cant possibly be serious with that crap. Wade matched the FT attempts of Kobe, Evans, Luke Walton and Smush Parker combined, who scored 50% of LA's point production. They drove and scored in the paint, just like Wade did. only difference was they got more contact but what it seems like a lot less calls, some of these players were hammered constantly and consistently. So I dont think Heat/Wade fans have a case for complaints in this area.



wadeshaqeddie said:


> He felt it was a charge at the end of regulation (close play on that no call) and felt the Heat should of had a shot at the end of regulation for the win.


Well Kobe was fouled by Haslem at the end of the regulation when he drove and no foul was called, this was despite the fact that he was clearly hacked by ZO and Wade beforehand (You would think that the refs would at least, be more attentive and give Kobe the calls he deserves). So using that logic, La should've never went into OT at the first place.



wadeshaqeddie said:


> hell, I bet you dont get on Kobe when he stares and does all that stuff with the refs (which he does). .


I dont care about Kobe, as long as Brian Cook gets the spotlight during the halftime interviews, I dont give a damn about Kobe and his stares. 

Cookie dominated the game, and we talkin bout Kobe? do we really want to talk about K-O-B-E?




wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade felt some calls didnt go the Heats way at the end- while you may not agree, its the NBA- all the stars complain about calls- Kobe/Lebron/Wade/AI ext, you name them, they stare down the refs at times


Its not the fact that he stared, its when he pretty much got all the benefit of the doubt, when the refs are blowing whistle one after the other in his favor and in the end, he kinda made it look like as if the refs cost his team a win.


Give LA some credit, they played absolutely very well within the boundaries of team concept, despite calls not going on their way. LA killed Miami beyond the arc and was very, very efficient througout, yet the Heat managed to keep afloat the entire game because of the disparity in FT Shots/Attempts.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Give LA some credit, they played absolutely very well within the boundaries of team concept, despite calls not going on their way. LA killed Miami beyond the arc and was very, very efficient througout, yet the Heat managed to keep afloat the entire game because of the disparity in FT Shots/Attempts.


I have given them all the credit....they played better than the Heat, and got the win. I have given Kobe lots of credit- he played a terrific team game. I have said all of these things. Ill say it big. THE LAKERS PLAYED TERRIFIC. KOBE PLAYED TERRIFIC DOWN THE STRETCH. GOOD GAME

I just dont agree with all the Wade hate. He gets 4 ft's the entire second half and ot, the Heat as a team get zero in ot, and yet all I see is people complaining and discrediting him and saying how he got all of the calls. I will give the Lakers the credit they deserve, but I wont see people discrediting Wade unfairly without a response. Hating on him for staring down the refs- something multiple players do every day? Cmon now. 

and as for him staring at the refs, lets just say Wade would of liked the second half and ot to be officiated like the first half....It seems like fans do like games being decided at the end without ft's, but I bet players who feel they were fouled would rather get the ft's. The call at the end of regulation (where Wade thought Kobe charged into Haslem- it was a close call and the refs ended up calling nothing. I actually dont think it was a charge and think it was a good no call- too close to call at the end, so dont call anything- I agree) is what Wade was upset about. He was upset, but still congratulated/shook hands with Kobe at the end. 

These 2 players respect the hell out of eachother. Seems like Laker fans love to discredit anybody being mentioned in the same breath as Kobe however


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I just dont agree with all the Wade hate. He gets 4 ft's the entire second half and ot, the Heat as a team get zero in ot, and yet all I see is people complaining and discrediting him and saying how he got all of the calls.


When people said he got all of the calls, they were merely stating a fact.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Go back through this thread and find all the "why wasn't that a foul?" when Kobe went to the bucket. They want Kobe to get every call, yet complain when Wade is goin to the line? It works both ways.

Kobe benefits from being a superstar in this league just like Wade does. It won you guys 3 titles with Shaq and Kobe, it won us a title last year. We can act like it's not the truth, but face it, in the NBA today, superstars benefit each night...sometimes you win, sometimes you don't.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I have given them all the credit....they played better than the Heat, and got the win. I have given Kobe lots of credit- he played a terrific team game. I have said all of these things. Ill say it big. THE LAKERS PLAYED TERRIFIC. KOBE PLAYED TERRIFIC DOWN THE STRETCH. GOOD GAME
> 
> I just dont agree with all the Wade hate. He gets 4 ft's the entire second half and ot, the Heat as a team get zero in ot, and yet all I see is people complaining and discrediting him and saying how he got all of the calls. I will give the Lakers the credit they deserve, but I wont see people discrediting Wade unfairly without a response. Hating on him for staring down the refs- something multiple players do every day? Cmon now.
> 
> ...


I just can't stand Wade and his theatrics. He does these kamikaze drives and sparwls his body all over the place and gets calls. He does this spin move where he switches pivot feet after spinning. He does a cross over by carrying it across the chess and sort of throwing the ball in front of him. 

And what the hell is with him when he's "injured?" Avery Johnson said it best "don't pay attention to Wade, he goes 'Ow' and then shoots a three in your face" I'm surprised Riley hasn't put a stop to that crap.

I realize a lot of players do the above things, but no one does it to the extreme of Wade. 

I don't hate the Heat hate either since I like or am apathetic towards every member of the team and love Riles. In fact I rooted for the Heat to win the ring after the Spurs were beaten.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and as for him staring at the refs, lets just say Wade would of liked the second half and ot to be officiated like the first half


In the second half and OT, Kobe did a very solid job defensively against Wade, when he was guarding him. In situations where Wade played ISO's, he failed to connect when Kobe's hands was in his face. Even with Kobe's problem handling Wade's quickness, I was really impressed. If you can DL the game, do it and see for yourself. Wade cooled off along with the fact that a bunch of his teammates took some of the scoring load from him, not because the refs werent calling the necessary calls for him.


I dont hate Wade, I rooted heavily against the Mavs when they played the Heat. Wade is such a great player, the calls that he gets is not of his doing. I could'nt care less if Wade got 35 FT's, my dispute is and was how the refs virtually treated Kobe as if he was'nt there.




wadeshaqeddie said:


> Seems like Laker fans love to discredit anybody being mentioned in the same breath as Kobe however


Dont get BBB.net misconstrued with Lakersground.net, most Laker fans in this forum, have a vast acceptance of reality.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I just can't stand Wade and his theatrics. He does these kamikaze drives and sparwls his body all over the place and gets calls. He does this spin move where he switches pivot feet after spinning. He does a cross over by carrying it across the chess and sort of throwing the ball in front of him.
> 
> And what the hell is with him when he's "injured?" Avery Johnson said it best "don't pay attention to Wade, he goes 'Ow' and then shoots a three in your face" I'm surprised Riley hasn't put a stop to that crap.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Wade is just taking advantage of two new rules added for shooting fouls: 1. If a player is moving to the Basket, the defender must in the path of the player before the player reaches the spot.* Other than that, any body cantact, whether caused be the player or the defender, is a foul if the body contact is anywhere except the non-shooting hand during the act of shooting*. 2. Wade is *always* top priority . You can see how those two rules will work in Wade's favor:biggrin:. The first rule anybody can execute - just spin while going to the basket so the defender cannot avoid contact. But but a lot of players do this so why does Wade look like the only player that's taking advantage? Because of rule number two that was established in last seasons finals. 'Wade is Top Priority'

There was a time where Kobe was just as bad as Wade but after the 62 points in 3 quarters (26 free throws) that Kobe dropped on the Mavs, Marc Cuban sent a angry notice to the league and ever since Kobe has had to work for his free throws....and somehow still dominates games :bsmile:

I was just listening to ESPN radio and the guy was talking about Wade's free throws and how unless you are a Heat fan you are tired of just Wade getting the calls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I wonder when people will ever understand the concept that FTAs do not tell the whole story regarding the officiating advantage a player holds over others.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> In the second half and OT, Kobe did a very solid job defensively against Wade, when he was guarding him. In situations where Wade played ISO's, he failed to connect when Kobe's hands was in his face. Even with Kobe's problem handling Wade's quickness, I was really impressed. If you can DL the game, do it and see for yourself. Wade cooled off along with the fact that a bunch of his teammates took some of the scoring load from him, not because the refs werent calling the necessary calls for him.


agree, kobe put out a solid defensive effort on wade when he was guarding him. also funny how peple say wade had a better game, but if you look outside the statistical category, kobe controlled the tempo of the game. he was great in creating double/triple team and pass it to an opne teammate.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We ridiculed the glare by Wade because he had the nerve to make it after getting some horrendous calls in the first half. On the glare play, he wasn't even fouled. Cookie even tried to evade contact. And just stop with the garbage about us discrediting other players that threaten Kobe's spotlight. That is ridiculous and just doesn't happen around this forum. LG and CL on the other hand....


----------

